# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  cần driver cho laptop Hp probook 4421s

## seolopmam

có pác nào có driver của laptop hp probook không cho em sin link nha
máy em core i3 2.27.card rời.ai có thì post nha.cho cả blututh nữa nha
thanks:angel_not:

----------

